# Bianchi Neck Warmer/Hat



## Kevin Alexander (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Guys

Long shot but doesnt any have the above, Evans used to sell them but not anymore and I aint paying 16 euros for delivery

http://www.bianchi.com/global/store/products/reparto-corse-winter-hat-149135

Thanks


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2016)

http://www.gbcycles.co.uk/p/52666/Bianchi-Reparto-Corse-Winter-Hat at £27 + free postage.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Mar 2016)

Not in stock though mate, emailed them last week for a estimated delivery date and not had a reply.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Not in stock though mate, emailed them last week for a estimated delivery date and not had a reply.


Then they're lying scoundrels as it says "not in stock" now but said "available" when I looked a few minutes ago  I'll bear that in mind when they pop up in searches for obscure stuff in future.

I did find another site (JD), but it wanted £25 for delivery (so probably just ordering from Bianchi as needed) and there don't seem to be any on the usual classified ads. Is it discontinued, do you reckon?


----------



## steve50 (16 Mar 2016)

http://bike-style.it/en/clothing/311-bianchi-reparto-corse-winter-hat-bike-sale.html


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Not in stock though mate, emailed them last week for a estimated delivery date and not had a reply.


Phone them up


----------



## Mike! (18 Mar 2016)

I'm heading to a Bianchi dealer at lunchtime, i will see if they have stock!


----------



## Mike! (18 Mar 2016)

Dealer doesn't have them but are making inquiries on availability


----------



## Kevin Alexander (21 Mar 2016)

Apprciated Mike.

Vickster - Phoned them and was told to try back in a few weeks...

Will keep my eye on ebay


----------

